# Thrustmaster T300 GTE vs Logitech G29



## xXLamborghiniXx (5. Januar 2016)

Moin ^^
Also ich habe mir nun ein bisschen Geld angespart und wollte mir ein Lenkrad für den PC kaufen um Dirt Rally / Project Cars / Next Car Game / ... zu spielen.
Das Lenkrad soll maximal 300€ kosten und so bin ich auf folgende Lenkräder gestoßen: Logitech G29 / Thrustmaster T300 GTE.
Ich kann mich zwischen beiden nicht entscheiden 
Deswegen wollte ich mal wissen, welches besser ist.
Beim Logitech G29 finde ich z.B. besser, dass das Lenkrad aus Leder ist.
Vielen dank für eure hilfe! ^^


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2016)

Logitec = alte Technik wie G27 > dafür viel zu teuer und nich mehr Zeitgemäß

Thrustmaster = Riemenantrieb und bürstenloser Motor > aktuelle Technik > besseres Feeling

Fürs TM Wheel gibt super hochwertige Rims


----------



## xXLamborghiniXx (5. Januar 2016)

Ok vielen dank!
Aber das Thrustmaster hat so Löcher an der Rückseite :/
Nerven die nicht? Und soll ich das Thrustmaster T300 GTE oder RS nehmen?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (5. Januar 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Logitec = alte Technik wie G27 > dafür viel zu teuer und nich mehr Zeitgemäß
> 
> Thrustmaster = Riemenantrieb und bürstenloser Motor > aktuelle Technik > besseres Feeling
> 
> Fürs TM Wheel gibt super hochwertige Rims


Stimme ich absolut zu.  Logitech baut zwar robuste Lenkräder, hinkt aber im Vergleich zum T300 technisch deutlich hinterher. Ich weiß, dass 300€ dein Budget ist, aber ich würde dir dennoch raten noch etwas draufzulegen und dann das T300 Ferrari Integral Racing Wheel Alcantara Edition zu holen. Ja das ist nochmal etwas teurer, aber die T3PA-Pedale sind besser als beim standard GTE-Lenkrad und das 599XX Alcantara-Lenkrad ist optisch und haptisch um Welten besser als das G29.
Ja, insgesamt kostet es mehr, aber du bekommst auch bessere Technik mit kräftigerem Force Feedback.

So blöd wie's klingt, aber bei FFB-Lenkrädern sollte man nicht bei der Technik Abstriche machen, nur um ein paar Euro zu sparen. Das bereut man vielleicht später.




xXLamborghiniXx schrieb:


> Aber das Thrustmaster hat so Löcher an der Rückseite :/
> Nerven die nicht?


Was für Löcher meinst du?


----------



## xXLamborghiniXx (5. Januar 2016)

Hinten am Lenkrad sind so viele kleine Löcher (Da wo man die Hände dran hat ;D)
Google-Ergebnis fÃ¼r http://shop.thrustmaster.com/media/catalog/product/cache/3/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/e/ferrari_gte_wheel_add-on-3.jpg


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (5. Januar 2016)

xXLamborghiniXx schrieb:


> Hinten am Lenkrad sind so viele kleine Löcher (Da wo man die Hände dran hat ;D)
> Google-Ergebnis fÃ¼r http://shop.thrustmaster.com/media/catalog/product/cache/3/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/e/ferrari_gte_wheel_add-on-3.jpg


Ich kann's dir nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber ich glaub nicht, dass man die kleinen Löcher wirklich merkt.

Und ich weiß nicht, wie es mit deinem Englisch bestellt ist, aber du kannst dir ja mal diesen Review vom 599XX Alcantara Lenkrad anschauen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7Y9Qc-JIT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Geht zwar nicht um die T300-Base, aber egal.


----------



## xXLamborghiniXx (5. Januar 2016)

Ok vielen dank!
Ich kann eigentlich zimelich gut englisch! 
Würdest du wenn du nicht mehr als 300€ ausgeben kannst das T300 GTE oder das T300 RS nehmen?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (5. Januar 2016)

xXLamborghiniXx schrieb:


> Würdest du wenn du nicht mehr als 300€ ausgeben kannst das T300 GTE oder das T300 RS nehmen?


Technisch nehmen sich das T300 GTE und das T300 RS nichts. Einziger Unterschied ist ein anderes Button-Layout und eben dass das GTE-Lenkrad Ferrari-branded ist. Ist eher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.  
Mir persönlich sagt das Button-Layout am GTE mehr zu, weil es realer aussieht und nicht wie ein "eingebautes PS4-Gamepad" beim T300 RS.


----------



## xXLamborghiniXx (5. Januar 2016)

Ja deswegen fand ich auch das GTE besser! 
Vielen lieben dank für deine Beratung ich werde mir wohl Morgen das T300 GTE bestellen! ^^


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2016)

Gute Wahl.


----------

